# ISO 13849 MTTF->MTTFd



## Trekki (7 Februar 2011)

Hi @all!

Ich habe eine Frage, bei der mir hier hoffentlich geholfen werden kann. Und zwar geht es um die "Beschaffung" von MTTFd-Werten für elektronische Bauteile.

ISO 13849-1 erwähnt, dass man die MTTFd-Werte aus "verschiedenen Datenbanken" erlangen könne. Damit gemeint sind Standardwerke wie MIL-HDBK-217E, HRD5 oder SN 29500. Diese Datenbanken liefern meines Wissens aber "nur" MTBF-Werte (die ja bei elektronischen Schaltungen unter bestimmten Vorraussetzungen mit MTTF-Werten gleichgesetzt werden können).

Wie werden nun die MTTFd-Werte ermittelt? In ISO 13849-1 werden in Anhang D Tabellen aufgeführt, in denen grundsätzlich 50% gefahrbringender Ausfälle angenommen werden. Demnach ist der MTTFd-Wert jedes Bauteils doppelt so groß wie der MTTF-Wert. Ist das wirklich so simpel? Ich hätte jetzt angenommen, dass man den Anteil gefahrbringender Ausfälle je nach Verwendung des Bauteils abschätzen muss (z.B. mittels FMEA)? Gibt es dafür irgendeine Norm oder sonst ein Dokument, dass man als Berechnungsgrundlage anführen kann?

Danke im Vorraus!


----------



## Trekki (7 Februar 2011)

Gut, vielleicht kann ich die Frage mittlerweile etwas präzisieren. Die Norm gibt ja drei Möglichkeiten zur Beschaffung der MTTFd-Werte vor:

1) Herstellerangaben - sofern man einen Hersteller findet, der das bereitstellt, kein Problem

2) Verwendung der Verfahren aus Anhang C und D (13849-1:2008)

3) Verwendung eines Wertes von zehn Jahren - auch kein Problem, wenn auch sehr konservativ

Da unsere Bauteilhersteller in den meisten Fällen nicht mit den Daten rausrücken und ich Punkt 3) gerne vermeiden würde, geht es eigentlich nur um die Berechnung nach Punkt 2)

Und dabei eigentlich nur darum, wie der Anteil der gefahrbringenden Ausfälle bestimmt wird:

a) Je nach Verwendung des jeweiligen Bauteils in der jeweiligen Schaltung (also können "gleiche" Bauteile unterschiedliche Werte erhalten, da sie andere Funktionen haben)

b) nach fester Einteilung unabhängig von der Anwendung des Bauteil (dann müsste das ja irgendwo tabelliert sein, oder?)


----------



## Tommi (7 Februar 2011)

Hallo Trekki,

ich melde mich erstmal, damit sich überhaupt jemand
meldet und Du nicht meinst, niemand will mit Dir reden. 

Also ich habe mir diese Frage noch nie gestellt, ich würde
die Norm so anwenden, wie sie ist.

Unsere Hersteller geben uns auch die Werte, teilweise
auf Anfrage.

Die Bauteile, die ich meine sind: Steuerungen, Lichtgitter, Ventile,
Schütze, etc.

Welche Bauteile meinst Du denn?

Meinst Du Transistoren, IC's etc. ????

Es gibt hier jemanden im Forum (Safety) der die Frage wahrscheinlich
am Besten beantworten kann.
Vielleicht schaut er ja heute noch rein.

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Trekki (7 Februar 2011)

Erstmal danke für die Antwort. Ja, ich meine den "Kleinkram" - also elektronische Bauteile wie Widerstände, ICs usw.

Man könnte ja auch einfach generell die Annahme treffen, dass nur 50% der Ausfälle gefährlich sein würden, wie es die Norm für "Zweifelsfälle" vorschlägt. Aber dann bräuchte man ja eigentlich die Unterscheidung zwischen MTTF und MTTFd nicht mehr...


----------



## Tommi (7 Februar 2011)

Hallo,

habe gerade C.5.1 der Norm überflogen, da steht doch alles drin.
Die 50% sind meiner Meinung nach eine Vereinfachung für
die Anwendung der Norm im Maschinenbau. (statt FMEA)

Bist Du sicher, dass Du in der richtigen Norm bist????

Was stellst Du denn her? Sicherheitssteuerungen??? :wink:

Gruß
Tommi

PS: Also ich lese das so, daß die Norm eine fachlich
korrekte FMEA nicht ausschließt, oder???


----------



## Safety (7 Februar 2011)

Hallo, habe nur kurz Zeit!
Sehe Dir mal den Anhang D der 62061 an. Ansonsten die Siemens Norm SN29500 hierzu die Erklärung der 13849-1 Anhang C.5.1


----------



## Trekki (7 Februar 2011)

Gut, ich werde mir die Normen mal ansehen. Morgen aber erst 

Danke für die Hinweise.

Die 50%-Regelung hatte ich auch so verstanden, aber andere Mitarbeiter sind partout der Meinung, dass man das immer auf 50% setzen "muss". Ich könnte mir aber vorstellen, dass je nach Art des Bauteils auch andere Werte sinnvoll sind - die dann das Ergebnis in die eine oder die andere Richtung beeinflussen.

Wir stellen Drehgeber her, die in entsprechenden Anlagen eingesetzt werden sollen.


----------



## Tommi (7 Februar 2011)

Trekki schrieb:


> Morgen aber erst


 
Gute Einstellung, morgen geht's weiter...

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Trekki (8 Februar 2011)

So, Plan gemacht: Es werden jetzt die MTTF-Werte aus einem Standard (BT-HRD5, SN29500) genommen, dann wird eine FMEA gemacht und daraus die MTTFd-Werte berechnet. Diesen Wert stellen wir dann unseren Kunden zur Verfügung und die können damit unter Verwendung von Diagnosedeckungsgrad und Kategorie ihren

Wobei ich dazu noch eine Frage habe:

Der Hersteller (z.B. Wir) gibt ja MTTFd-Werte für sein Gerät an (in unserem Fall der Drehgeber). Der Anlagenhersteller berechnet dann daraus mit Hilfe der Kategorie und des DC seinen PFH-Wert.

Diese Rechnung funktioniert aber unter der Annahme, dass die einzelnen Geräte "dumm" sind, also selbst keine Diagnosemöglichkeiten mitbringen, oder? Wie sieht das z.B. aus, wenn der Drehgeber an sich schon redundant aufgebaut ist und Diagnosemöglichkeiten für interne Funktionen implementiert hat?

Nach dieser Rechnung wäre Redundanz innerhalb einzelner Geräte ja eher ein Nachteil - denn damit verschlechtert man sich ja den MTTFd-Wert (doppelte Anzahl Teile) ohne die Vorteile (höherer Diagnosedeckungsgrad) in der Rechnung nutzen zu können. Oder übersehe ich was?


----------



## Tommi (8 Februar 2011)

Trekki schrieb:


> Wie sieht das z.B. aus, wenn der Drehgeber an sich schon redundant aufgebaut ist und Diagnosemöglichkeiten für interne Funktionen implementiert hat?


 
Hallo Trekki,

Du musst nicht nur die elektrische-, sondern auch die mechanische
Redundanz sehen (Wellenbruch). Eine sichere Wegmessung im "oberen" Bereich von Performancelevel und Kategorie sähe für mich wie im angehängten Bild "Zwei Encoder" aus. Jeder der einzelnen Drehgeber sollte dann einen möglichst hohen MTTFd-Wert haben und ist ein Kanal des
redundanten Input-Subsystems. Siehe Bild "Architektur 13849" (tausche
dort gedanklich Lichtgitter gegen Encoder).
Ich habe aber keine eigene Erfahrung, wie Drehgeberhersteller im
Allgemeinen mit der 13849 umgehen, bzgl. Fehlerausschluss etc..

Ich hoffe, das war verständlich...:wink:

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Trekki (8 Februar 2011)

Stimmt, einen Wellenbruch bemerkt unser Gerät nicht. Nur die Elektronik ist redundant. Dafür bemerkt das Gerät eigentlich alles, was für die Elektronik relevant ist.


----------



## Tommi (8 Februar 2011)

Trekki schrieb:


> Stimmt, einen Wellenbruch bemerkt unser Gerät nicht. Nur die Elektronik ist redundant. Dafür bemerkt das Gerät eigentlich alles, was für die Elektronik relevant ist.


 
Hallo,

also wie gesagt, Fehlerausschlüsse (Wellenbruch) sind möglich, die müssen aber gut begründet sein (EN 13849, Teil 1 und 2).
Ich weiß nicht ob es sinnvoll ist, als Komponentenhersteller einen
Fehler auszuschließen, vielleicht unter *genauer* Beschreibung
der bestimmungsgemäßen Verwendung und der Montage????

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Tommi (9 Februar 2011)

Hallo Trekki,

wie geht's denn jetzt weiter? 
Was ist das für ein Drehgeber?
Kann man den auch einsetzen?



Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Safety (9 Februar 2011)

Hallo, 
ich kann Tommi nur beipflichten!
Die Sicherheitsfunktion endet nicht an der Elektronik die als Zweikanalig angesehen werden kann. Entscheidend ist wie und wo der Drehgeber eingesetzt wird, wenn man direkt an einem Motor abfragt und der Geber auf einen z.B. Umrichter geht und der Umrichter erkennt einen Ausfall, also er geht auf Störung bei Fehlender oder Falscher Rückmeldung hat man eine Erkennung und könnte dies so Argumentieren, was auch oft gemacht wird. Aber eine Abfrage der realen Drehbewegung fehlt natürlich also z.B. bei einer großen Schwungmasse und Riementrieb kann der Riemen versagen und so ein Stillstand erkannt werden wo keiner ist.

Hier werden sehr oft Fehlerausschlüsse durch sichere Verbindungen gemacht, also es kann kein Wellenbruch vorkommen. Aber es ist eben auch noch mehr zu betrachten.


Es ist also immer abhängig von der Anwendung.


----------

